# Big Boobs and Summer Fashions



## Californian (Jun 11, 2004)

Many large breasted women complain that they have a hard time wearing a lot of the summer fashions. It's hard to squeeze a 34 DD into tank tops and spaghetti-strapped tops made for 34 B's. So here is a list of places that sell bras and offer fashions for those with bigger boobs!












*Enjoy the summer!*

[*]http://www.barenecessities.com/csi/Search.asp?sid=F6DN7HSU74DD9N08D7MRFBF7H7FPD3FF

[*]http://www.freshpair.com/catalog.php?formid=5&amp;sectionid=2&amp;section=women&amp;que ry=34D+bra&amp;section=women

[*]http://search.nordstrom.com/SearchResults.asp?KeyWord=34d&amp;CatID=&amp;go.x=13&amp;go.y= 11

[*]http://store.yahoo.com/herroom/mys001-2155.html

[*]LaSenza (www.lasenza.com

[*]Try www.bravissimo.com , they sell some cute vest tops/halter neck tops with built in bras, starting at D cup

[*]http://www.herroom.com/Le_Mystere,Mys001-955,4.cfm?LID=2568184

[*]http://www.fredericks.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=Holiday2002&amp;category%5F name=Full+Figure+Collection&amp;product%5Fid=51896

[*]http://www.barenecessities.com

*For tank tops:*

[*]Amazon.com has an entire page dedicated to built in bra tops. There is also a site called "tease tees" that had some cute stuff. You may also want to try searching under "built in bra shirts" or "built in bra tops". It's much easier and more comfy having the bra built right in so you don't have to worry about straps showing!

[*]Try clear straps for spagetti-strap tanks

[*]Wear a bra in the same color as your tank top so your straps aren't noticeable.


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 11, 2004)

Gee , I dont have that problem LMAO!!!


----------



## Californian (Jun 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Gee , I dont have that problem LMAO!!! Me neither, but I do remember playing soccer when I was 12 and being superbly annoyed that my boobs had a life of their own when I tried to run.

 Ain't puberty fun?


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 12, 2004)

Ahhh puberty what fun!!! If I can go back to the severe cramps, pimples and doofy look I had.........LOL j/k those were some of the best times!!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2004)

Hmmm









Originally Posted by *Californian* 

Many large breasted women complain that they have a hard time wearing a lot of the summer fashions. It's hard to squeeze a 34 DD into tank tops and spaghetti-strapped tops made for 34 B's. So here is a list of places that sell bras and offer fashions for those with bigger boobs!









​ *Enjoy the summer!*


http://www.barenecessities.com/csi/Search.asp?sid=F6DN7HSU74DD9N08D7MRFBF7H7FPD3FF

http://www.freshpair.com/catalog.php?formid=5&amp;sectionid=2&amp;section=women&amp;que ry=34D+bra&amp;section=women

http://search.nordstrom.com/SearchResults.asp?KeyWord=34d&amp;CatID=&amp;go.x=13&amp;go.y= 11

http://store.yahoo.com/herroom/mys001-2155.html

LaSenza (www.lasenza.com

Try www.bravissimo.com , they sell some cute vest tops/halter neck tops with built in bras, starting at D cup

http://www.herroom.com/Le_Mystere,Mys001-955,4.cfm?LID=2568184

http://www.fredericks.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=Holiday2002&amp;category%5F name=Full+Figure+Collection&amp;product%5Fid=51896

http://www.barenecessities.com

*For tank tops:*


Amazon.com has an entire page dedicated to built in bra tops. There is also a site called "tease tees" that had some cute stuff. You may also want to try searching under "built in bra shirts" or "built in bra tops". It's much easier and more comfy having the bra built right in so you don't have to worry about straps showing!

Try clear straps for spagetti-strap tanks

Wear a bra in the same color as your tank top so your straps aren't noticeable.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting this, Cali! Although I won't need the help, I know many do. Yesterday I was working with a few other makeup artists/sales associates at Neiman Marcus and the topic of chest size came up. As the women in the group were talking about what size we wanted to be, a woman with an obvious enhancement walked by me. The difference between her chest and mine was hilarious! One male associate made cricket-chirping sounds, which prompted another to make a deflating balloon sound.


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is an article (made front page I may add) in my paper this morning (NY Post)........

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=658&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;CENTER&gt;CUP &amp; GOWN &lt;!--end headline--&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;

&lt;!--start byline--&gt;By JEANE MacINTOSH &lt;!--end byline--&gt;&lt;HR color=#000000 SIZE=1&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=2 width=140 align=left valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;&lt;!--start photo--&gt;



&lt;!--WEBPHOTO1--&gt;&lt;!--end photo--&gt;&lt;!--start caption--&gt;*STRAIGHT Cs:* As her graduation present, Heather Panzner, of Hauppague, L.I., went from a lithe 19-year-old to her busty 34C figure now, thanks to saline implants.&lt;!--WEBCAPTION1--&gt; &lt;!--end caption--&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center bgColor=#e7e3e3 valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3 height=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width="98%"&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center bgColor=#ffffff valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Email&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Archives&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Print&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Reprint&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=1&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3 height=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;_June 14, 2004_ -- &lt;!--start bodytext--&gt;Forget the convertible. A boob job is the latest must-have on your teen daughter's graduation list.

The number of 18-year-olds who underwent breast-implant surgery nearly tripled last year â€” from 3,872 in 2002 to 11,326 in 2003, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery.

"There is a trend in which parents are giving implants as a gift, including as a graduation present," said Dr. Stephen Greenberg, who practices in Woodbury, L.I., and Manhattan.

Popular, well-endowed teen idols, like Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan, as well as reality-TV shows like "Extreme Makeover" and "The Swan," have made some girls dislike their own bodies, experts said.

"The media and fashion industries emphasize breasts and a curvaceous figure," said Dr. Leroy Young, co-chair of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery's breast-surgery committee. "There's no advertising [for implants] targeting that age group, but the images are all around them."

Docs say most young women seek the enhancements out of frustration with the way clothing or bathing suits fit.

"It's usually an internal issue â€” they want to feel more feminine, less self-conscious," said Young. &lt;!--OAS Middle--&gt;

&lt;TABLE align=left&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;SCRIPT language=JavaScript&gt; &lt;!-- OAS_AD('Middle');//--&gt;&lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;!-- begin ZEDO --&gt;&lt;SCRIPT language=JavaScript&gt;var zflag_nid="162"; var zflag_cid="8/1"; var zflag_sid="4"; var zflag_width="300"; var zflag_height="250"; var zflag_sz="9"; &lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;!-- end ZEDO --&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;!--/OAS Middle--&gt;

"Most do it as a self-esteem booster," Greenberg echoed.

Last week, the FDA released its new consumer handbook on implants â€” and included graphic photos of possible side effects.

Kathy Keithley Johnston, executive director of Toxic Discovery, an anti-implant group in Columbia, Mo., praised the FDA booklet, noting, "a picture is worth a thousand words."

That parents willingly shell out $3,500 to $7,000 for a daughter's implant surgery infuriates Johnston, a registered nurse who claims her implants made her seriously ill.

"They say it's the girls making the decisions â€” but it's the parents writing the checks. How is that any different than buying them alcohol or cigarettes. Shame on any parent that would endanger a teenager that way."

The increasing popularity sparked Greenberg to set up a special program for young women considering implants.

"You really need to make sure they're physically ready â€” that they've stopped growing â€” and psychologically mature," he said. "In consultations, I try to get a solid idea of what their mindset is and how realistic they are about the outcome. They also need to understand this is real surgery."

The blossoming teen trend worries Johnston, who travels the country explaining the hazards of implant surgery to high school and college students â€” an uphill battle, she said. Her presentation includes horrific photos of disfigurement from implant removal.

"If you're a teenager, who are you going to believe? An advocacy group, or a surgeon who's promising to make you look better?" Johnston said.

Among FDA- and doctor-cited risks are surgical bleeding and infection. Implants also deflate or rupture over time; they can result in loss of breast volume, misshapenness or wrinkling; and can affect mammograms, making it tougher to detect breast cancer.

There's also a limited shelf life â€” breast implants usually have to be replaced at least once, and as many as several times, requiring additional surgery.

The vast majority of plastic surgeons use saline implants, which have been OK'd by the FDA for use on women over 18. In teens younger than 18, the surgery must be for medical reasons. Silicone implants are only available through FDA-approved medical studies.

Plastic surgery, overall, is on the rise, noted Greenberg. With 280,401 breast augmentations in 2003 â€” a 12 percent spike â€” "it make sense that the numbers have grown with younger patients, as well," he said.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle colSpan=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Geek (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG, I am guessing that is the surgeon behind her and *NOT* her dad









Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

Here is an article (made front page I may add) in my paper this morning (NY Post)........








CUP &amp; GOWN 

By JEANE MacINTOSH






*STRAIGHT Cs:* As her graduation present, Heather Panzner, of Hauppague, L.I., went from a lithe 19-year-old to her busty 34C figure now, thanks to saline implants. 







Email


Archives




Print


Reprint







_June 14, 2004_ -- Forget the convertible. A boob job is the latest must-have on your teen daughter's graduation list. 

The number of 18-year-olds who underwent breast-implant surgery nearly tripled last year â€” from 3,872 in 2002 to 11,326 in 2003, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery.

"There is a trend in which parents are giving implants as a gift, including as a graduation present," said Dr. Stephen Greenberg, who practices in Woodbury, L.I., and Manhattan.

Popular, well-endowed teen idols, like Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan, as well as reality-TV shows like "Extreme Makeover" and "The Swan," have made some girls dislike their own bodies, experts said.

"The media and fashion industries emphasize breasts and a curvaceous figure," said Dr. Leroy Young, co-chair of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery's breast-surgery committee. "There's no advertising [for implants] targeting that age group, but the images are all around them."

Docs say most young women seek the enhancements out of frustration with the way clothing or bathing suits fit.

"It's usually an internal issue â€” they want to feel more feminine, less self-conscious," said Young.


var zflag_nid="162"; var zflag_cid="8/1"; var zflag_sid="4"; var zflag_width="300"; var zflag_height="250"; var zflag_sz="9"; 


"Most do it as a self-esteem booster," Greenberg echoed.

Last week, the FDA released its new consumer handbook on implants â€” and included graphic photos of possible side effects.

Kathy Keithley Johnston, executive director of Toxic Discovery, an anti-implant group in Columbia, Mo., praised the FDA booklet, noting, "a picture is worth a thousand words."

That parents willingly shell out $3,500 to $7,000 for a daughter's implant surgery infuriates Johnston, a registered nurse who claims her implants made her seriously ill.

"They say it's the girls making the decisions â€” but it's the parents writing the checks. How is that any different than buying them alcohol or cigarettes. Shame on any parent that would endanger a teenager that way."

The increasing popularity sparked Greenberg to set up a special program for young women considering implants.

"You really need to make sure they're physically ready â€” that they've stopped growing â€” and psychologically mature," he said. "In consultations, I try to get a solid idea of what their mindset is and how realistic they are about the outcome. They also need to understand this is real surgery."

The blossoming teen trend worries Johnston, who travels the country explaining the hazards of implant surgery to high school and college students â€” an uphill battle, she said. Her presentation includes horrific photos of disfigurement from implant removal.

"If you're a teenager, who are you going to believe? An advocacy group, or a surgeon who's promising to make you look better?" Johnston said.

Among FDA- and doctor-cited risks are surgical bleeding and infection. Implants also deflate or rupture over time; they can result in loss of breast volume, misshapenness or wrinkling; and can affect mammograms, making it tougher to detect breast cancer.

There's also a limited shelf life â€” breast implants usually have to be replaced at least once, and as many as several times, requiring additional surgery.

The vast majority of plastic surgeons use saline implants, which have been OK'd by the FDA for use on women over 18. In teens younger than 18, the surgery must be for medical reasons. Silicone implants are only available through FDA-approved medical studies.

Plastic surgery, overall, is on the rise, noted Greenberg. With 280,401 breast augmentations in 2003 â€” a 12 percent spike â€” "it make sense that the numbers have grown with younger patients, as well," he said.


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 14, 2004)

LMAO I thought the same thing!!!!!


----------



## Californian (Jun 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* LMAO I thought the same thing!!!!! Well Shoe's article is a sad reflection on our society. I have to admit that I am really starting to wonder how it became so fashionable to look like a "ho" (as my friend, Allison calls it).
I went to L.A. this last weekend. I was blown away by the outfits young girls were wearing as well as some older women too. High heels, skin-tight low-rise pants, and a belly bearing shirt revealing a Marine-style tat just doesn't send a very good message. It DOES NOT look good. If you are one of thes girls, please listen. YOU LOOK BAD! YOU LOOK DESPERATE and without a sense of individualism or class.

Is it cool to look like a slut? Then I am not cool. I like low-rise jeans, and I don't mind a belly-bearing top, but why are so many "sheeple" going around strutting cheap looking outfits that scream, "I'm a bimbo and here's my stuff." I felt embarrassed this weekend to be female when I got a good look at how lame some girls are dressing. No wonder many women get a reputation for being stupid!! Do they expect respect?

If I see another bleached blonde, 3" rise skin-tight pants-wearing, navel pierced, tattoo-backed, ugly girl thinking she's God's gift to Walmart, I'm convinced that we're doomed! How trite and stupid can you get? What happend to origninality, flare, fun and flirty or have we surpassed that and gone straight to the "slut/skanky ho" look?

Thank you for this opportunity to write a diatribe on genrica sheeple (aka Generic American people). Lesson learned: mix trends, but don't go overboard. *It's really ok to be trendy and enjoy fashion. It's not ok to do it ho-style.* I repeat: YOU LOOK BAD! YOUR arse-baring outfit is unflattering, and for the sake of mankind, quit encouraging the Iraqi's to nuke us. LOL! If you disagree ask my husband, ask any man, ask a man who wants to marry, and Ask yourself! MTv may pull it off in the right context, but you shouldn't! Have some dignity. Show your belly but not your world. Thanks. We already have Christina Aguilara and Britney Spears.

Phew...


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2004)

Great Info!

Have you ever thought of it being s societial movement? Or a paradigm shift in what is thought of as "slutty" or "skanky". I think its easier to understand if you think relative. In the 1950's, the way the kids danced was thought of as being "slutty" or "skanky", wasnt it? Or the skirts that girls wore were also thought of as "slutty". Or in the 70's when teens wore low rise jeans and danced to the Bee Gees (just like today). Or when the girl did some Backseat Boogie in the movie _Saturday Night Fever...now that's slutty!!_ Seems as if we have stepped back to the 70's with all these low rise this and low rise that. Gotta watch out for the _"Oh these kids, these days"_ syndrome (saying in a old creeky gramma voice). The fact of the matter is, that if you are seeing things like that and are a bit shocked by it, you(and all of us too) are getting older....or maybe wiser?





Do I share the same opinion as you? You betcha. Especially if I have a daughter! (I don't but...boy oh boy... if I did)

*OH the implant thing? Yeah I have to say, that is pretty Porno-ish!*





Originally Posted by *Californian* 

Well Shoe's article is a sad reflection on our society. I have to admit that I am really starting to wonder how it became so fashionable to look like a "ho" (as my friend, Allison calls it).
I went to L.A. this last weekend. I was blown away by the outfits young girls were wearing as well as some older women too. High heels, skin-tight low-rise pants, and a belly bearing shirt revealing a Marine-style tat just doesn't send a very good message. It DOES NOT look good. If you are one of thes girls, please listen. YOU LOOK BAD! YOU LOOK DESPERATE and without a sense of individualism or class.

Is it cool to look like a slut? Then I am not cool. I like low-rise jeans, and I don't mind a belly-bearing top, but why are so many "sheeple" going around strutting cheap looking outfits that scream, "I'm a bimbo and here's my stuff." I felt embarrassed this weekend to be female when I got a good look at how lame some girls are dressing. No wonder many women get a reputation for being stupid!! Do they expect respect?

If I see another bleached blonde, 3" rise skin-tight pants-wearing, navel pierced, tattoo-backed, ugly girl thinking she's God's gift to Walmart, I'm convinced that we're doomed! How trite and stupid can you get? What happend to origninality, flare, fun and flirty or have we surpassed that and gone straight to the "slut/skanky ho" look?

Thank you for this opportunity to write a diatribe on genrica sheeple (aka Generic American people). Lesson learned: mix trends, but don't go overboard. *It's really ok to be trendy and enjoy fashion. It's not ok to do it ho-style.* I repeat: YOU LOOK BAD! YOUR arse-baring outfit is unflattering, and for the sake of mankind, quit encouraging the Iraqi's to nuke us. LOL! If you disagree ask my husband, ask any man, ask a man who wants to marry, and Ask yourself! MTv may pull it off in the right context, but you shouldn't! Have some dignity. Show your belly but not your world. Thanks. We already have Christina Aguilara and Britney Spears.

Phew...


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Cali, why dont you tell us how you really feel??? LOL J/k You make alot of sense and some great points. I love the trends and admit that I stay on top of them, but there is a difference between being trendy and classy And being trendy and cheap. Young ladies are not leaving anything to the imagination. They are showing it all for the sake of pleasing the male eye. Do these girls think that just because a guy is undressing the little they have on with thier eyes, thats they are gonna take them home to mom.....Hell no!!! It wont happen. Wake up!!

I have a ten year old and have these conversations with her constantly. I actually just ordered a great book for her called the *Secret Keeper Girl. *It is a tool to help you connect with your daughter before the teenage years hit. It's purpose is for parents not to let the media and peer pressure become your daughter's mirror. It's teaches her the principles of godly modesty and inner beauty . 

Listen up girls!!!---There is a fine line between being sexy and feminine and looking like a "cheap whore".


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jun 15, 2004)

Tony, I agree with you 100%! There will always be young girls dressing more provocatively than their elders deem appropriate. The reason is biological: their brains aren't fully developed. Seriously, the frontal lobe inhibits impulses and regulates emotions, and during teenage years this area is still "under construction". So, throw in a surging libido, peer/,media pressure and parents who live vicariously through their kids and what do you have? A teenager wearing as little clothing and as much makeup as possible. And if their mommie and daddy can afford it, a boob and nose job. Hey, they're just keeping up with the Joneses.

LOL!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Great Info!
Have you ever thought of it being s societial movement? Or a paradigm shift in what is thought of as "slutty" or "skanky". I think its easier to understand if you think relative. In the 1950's, the way the kids danced was thought of as being "slutty" or "skanky", wasnt it? Or the skirts that girls wore were also thought of as "slutty". Or in the 70's when teens wore low rise jeans and danced to the Bee Gees (just like today). Or when the girl did some Backseat Boogie in the movie _Saturday Night Fever...now that's slutty!!_ Seems as if we have stepped back to the 70's with all these low rise this and low rise that. Gotta watch out for the _"Oh these kids, these days"_ syndrome (saying in a old creeky gramma voice). The fact of the matter is, that if you are seeing things like that and are a bit shocked by it, you(and all of us too) are getting older....or maybe wiser?





Do I share the same opinion as you? You betcha. Especially if I have a daughter! (I don't but...boy oh boy... if I did)

*OH the implant thing? Yeah I have to say, that is pretty Porno-ish!*


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2004)

*Crackin' up at:* 



Quote:


Hey Cali, why dont you tell us how you really feel??? LOL J/k


----------



## Californian (Jun 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Great Info!
Have you ever thought of it being s societial movement? Or a paradigm shift in what is thought of as "slutty" or "skanky". I think its easier to understand if you think relative. In the 1950's, the way the kids danced was thought of as being "slutty" or "skanky", wasnt it? Or the skirts that girls wore were also thought of as "slutty". Or in the 70's when teens wore low rise jeans and danced to the Bee Gees (just like today). Or when the girl did some Backseat Boogie in the movie _Saturday Night Fever...now that's slutty!!_ Seems as if we have stepped back to the 70's with all these low rise this and low rise that. Gotta watch out for the _"Oh these kids, these days"_ syndrome (saying in a old creeky gramma voice). The fact of the matter is, that if you are seeing things like that and are a bit shocked by it, you(and all of us too) are getting older....or maybe wiser?





Do I share the same opinion as you? You betcha. Especially if I have a daughter! (I don't but...boy oh boy... if I did)

*OH the implant thing? Yeah I have to say, that is pretty Porno-ish!*

Thanks. I am thinking about what you've said above and I agree, but only somewhat. 
What about the little 11-year-old girl who wrote to Nordstroms and politely asking for a selection of clothes that were less salacious? To me, this says a lot. How come kids can't be little kids? Why should a 10-year-old be sexualized? I am saddened by this.

How come women, in order to be 'cool', show their butt cracks, plebian tatoos, belly rings, bulging hips, and have cell phones glued to their ears as they are totally oblivious to traffic? Do they know that people laugh at them and roll their eyes? How come many in the U.S. don't know where Uganda is or who the Secretary of Defense is? How come many are so stupid that we make any other country scratch their heads in diseblief? I see this and I say to myself, "there goes another one!" Does sexy= sleezy? Is it sexy to be dumb-as-a-brick like Jessica Simpson? How 'bout wearing something cute and sexy that doesn't make you look like Christina Aguilera? Why are girls/women (even the big ones) wearing such unflattering things that make them look like sausages shoved into pants? It's so cool, right now, to be a drone, a cog.

How about actually caring about how you look and, even more importantly, caring about things outside of yourself?

_I'm thankful to be able to express my opinions on here. __

__ Gracias._

_P.S. My mother-in-law got a "boob job" so that she'd have larger breasts. I just returned from L.A. where we visited her grave. She died of breast cancer which was caused by the proceedure. The first time I met her, was at the cemetary. I wish I could have known her. She seemed really fun and sweet. I would have loved to be her daughter-in-law. 

 _


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep Ryan, I see where ya comin' from with the 11 year old...forsure. I wasn;t talkin about that young.

All of your points are well made, understood and agreed with. You are right with the fact that alot of people in US have tunnel vision when it comes to world geography or affairs. The SLANTED Media does not HELP!

*Take on Sexualizing:* Yep, it's a shame that here in the US is considered TABOO to show boobs on TV, say "SHIT" on the a TV program, hold back from taking our 8 year old to see a movie that might have a boob or two in it.....or SCOFF at the idea of giving our teens condoms but yet, we here in the US have the HIGHEST teen pregnancy rate. Why is this? Seems to be a super double standard that we are running here in America. Take Europe for an example, boobs are all over the TV, all over the beaches. This now makes is NOT a taboo so kids think...."Eh big deal, a set of knockers" Who cares. But here in the US, it's all about Dad's playboy under the bed with 10 year olds going "oooooooooooooooh!!!"

APPLES!





Originally Posted by *Californian* 

Thanks. I am thinking about what you've said above and I agree, but only somewhat. 
What about the little 11-year-old girl who wrote to Nordstroms and politely asking for a selection of clothes that were less salacious? To me, this says a lot. How come kids can't be little kids? Why should a 10-year-old be sexualized? I am saddened by this.

How come women, in order to be 'cool', show their butt cracks, plebian tatoos, belly rings, bulging hips, and have cell phones glued to their ears as they are totally oblivious to traffic? Do they know that people laugh at them and roll their eyes? How come many in the U.S. don't know where Uganda is or who the Secretary of Defense is? How come many are so stupid that we make any other country scratch their heads in diseblief? I see this and I say to myself, "there goes another one!" Does sexy= sleezy? Is it sexy to be dumb-as-a-brick like Jessica Simpson? How 'bout wearing something cute and sexy that doesn't make you look like Christina Aguilera? Why are girls/women (even the big ones) wearing such unflattering things that make them look like sausages shoved into pants? It's so cool, right now, to be a drone, a cog.

How about actually caring about how you look and, even more importantly, caring about things outside of yourself?

_I'm thankful to be able to express my opinions on here. __

__ Gracias._


----------



## Californian (Jun 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Hey Cali, why dont you tell us how you really feel??? LOL J/k You make alot of sense and some great points. I love the trends and admit that I stay on top of them, but there is a difference between being trendy and classy And being trendy and cheap. Young ladies are not leaving anything to the imagination. They are showing it all for the sake of pleasing the male eye. Do these girls think that just because a guy is undressing the little they have on with thier eyes, thats they are gonna take them home to mom.....Hell no!!! It wont happen. Wake up!!
I have a ten year old and have these conversations with her constantly. I actually just ordered a great book for her called the *Secret Keeper Girl. *It is a tool to help you connect with your daughter before the teenage years hit. It's purpose is for parents not to let the media and peer pressure become your daughter's mirror. It's teaches her the principles of godly modesty and inner beauty . 

Listen up girls!!!---There is a fine line between being sexy and feminine and looking like a "cheap whore".

Yeah! Someone else gets it too! I am relieved!! Lucky daughter you have. Tytytyty for writing back. It means a lot to me that you and Tony can see where I'm coming from. I'm not a prude and love a sexy look. But the "ho" has gotta go! LOL.


----------



## Californian (Jun 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Here is an article (made front page I may add) in my paper this morning (NY Post)........







&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=658&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;CENTER&gt;CUP &amp; GOWN &lt;!--end headline--&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;

&lt;!--start byline--&gt;By JEANE MacINTOSH &lt;!--end byline--&gt;&lt;HR color=#000000 SIZE=1&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=2 width=140 align=left valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;&lt;!--start photo--&gt;



&lt;!--WEBPHOTO1--&gt;&lt;!--end photo--&gt;&lt;!--start caption--&gt;*STRAIGHT Cs:* As her graduation present, Heather Panzner, of Hauppague, L.I., went from a lithe 19-year-old to her busty 34C figure now, thanks to saline implants.&lt;!--WEBCAPTION1--&gt; &lt;!--end caption--&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center bgColor=#e7e3e3 valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3 height=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width="98%"&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center bgColor=#ffffff valign="top"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Email&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Archives&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Print&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="50%"&gt;

Reprint&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=1&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3 height=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;_June 14, 2004_ -- &lt;!--start bodytext--&gt;Forget the convertible. A boob job is the latest must-have on your teen daughter's graduation list.

The number of 18-year-olds who underwent breast-implant surgery nearly tripled last year â€” from 3,872 in 2002 to 11,326 in 2003, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery.

"There is a trend in which parents are giving implants as a gift, including as a graduation present," said Dr. Stephen Greenberg, who practices in Woodbury, L.I., and Manhattan.

Popular, well-endowed teen idols, like Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan, as well as reality-TV shows like "Extreme Makeover" and "The Swan," have made some girls dislike their own bodies, experts said.

"The media and fashion industries emphasize breasts and a curvaceous figure," said Dr. Leroy Young, co-chair of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery's breast-surgery committee. "There's no advertising [for implants] targeting that age group, but the images are all around them."

Docs say most young women seek the enhancements out of frustration with the way clothing or bathing suits fit.

"It's usually an internal issue â€” they want to feel more feminine, less self-conscious," said Young. &lt;!--OAS Middle--&gt;

&lt;TABLE align=left&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;SCRIPT language=JavaScript&gt; &lt;!-- OAS_AD('Middle');//--&gt;&lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;!-- begin ZEDO --&gt;&lt;SCRIPT language=JavaScript&gt;var zflag_nid="162"; var zflag_cid="8/1"; var zflag_sid="4"; var zflag_width="300"; var zflag_height="250"; var zflag_sz="9"; &lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;!-- end ZEDO --&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;!--/OAS Middle--&gt;

"Most do it as a self-esteem booster," Greenberg echoed.

Last week, the FDA released its new consumer handbook on implants â€” and included graphic photos of possible side effects.

Kathy Keithley Johnston, executive director of Toxic Discovery, an anti-implant group in Columbia, Mo., praised the FDA booklet, noting, "a picture is worth a thousand words."

That parents willingly shell out $3,500 to $7,000 for a daughter's implant surgery infuriates Johnston, a registered nurse who claims her implants made her seriously ill.

"They say it's the girls making the decisions â€” but it's the parents writing the checks. How is that any different than buying them alcohol or cigarettes. Shame on any parent that would endanger a teenager that way."

The increasing popularity sparked Greenberg to set up a special program for young women considering implants.

"You really need to make sure they're physically ready â€” that they've stopped growing â€” and psychologically mature," he said. "In consultations, I try to get a solid idea of what their mindset is and how realistic they are about the outcome. They also need to understand this is real surgery."

The blossoming teen trend worries Johnston, who travels the country explaining the hazards of implant surgery to high school and college students â€” an uphill battle, she said. Her presentation includes horrific photos of disfigurement from implant removal.

"If you're a teenager, who are you going to believe? An advocacy group, or a surgeon who's promising to make you look better?" Johnston said.

Among FDA- and doctor-cited risks are surgical bleeding and infection. Implants also deflate or rupture over time; they can result in loss of breast volume, misshapenness or wrinkling; and can affect mammograms, making it tougher to detect breast cancer.

There's also a limited shelf life â€” breast implants usually have to be replaced at least once, and as many as several times, requiring additional surgery.

The vast majority of plastic surgeons use saline implants, which have been OK'd by the FDA for use on women over 18. In teens younger than 18, the surgery must be for medical reasons. Silicone implants are only available through FDA-approved medical studies.

Plastic surgery, overall, is on the rise, noted Greenberg. With 280,401 breast augmentations in 2003 â€” a 12 percent spike â€” "it make sense that the numbers have grown with younger patients, as well," he said.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle colSpan=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

*Hey Shoes, I was listening to the news today, and by coincidence, heard this statistic: Over 11,000 U.S. girls under age 18 have had breast augmentation surgeries this year. It's gone up 300% from last year! Wow ....*
*The news report also said that people are not paying much attention to the warnings and pit falls of the surgeries, including infections, cancer, and bad scarring (as well as deformation).*

*Lol at this thought: *

*Dear daughter, congrats on graduating! I was worried that you'd never make it without getting pregnant or without knowing who the president is. Looks like I was wrong! Here's a couple thousand for your boob job, tummy tuck, botox treatments and meth pills for weight loss. Be careful not to become addicted; you can lose your teeth and have psychotic hallucinations. It's nothing a good dentist can't fix, but mom and I are saving up for a jet airplane and will pick up a couple of Ruwandan refugies on the way. Afterall, we have "empty nest syndrome" and need some children to entertain us. Remember: It's what's inside that counts! *

*Love, Daddy*


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 16, 2004)

You are hilarious!!! LOL LOL LOL 300% that is sad! On the serious side--- Can we see that the problem is not only the kids, these stupid parents are to blame as well!!! You must be really IGNORANT to think that your child's problems will be solved with a boob job!!! Get real! Good to know we are on the same page Cali!


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2004)

If i do a search for BOOBS on Makeuptalk, I find many posts









Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

You are hilarious!!! LOL LOL LOL 
300% that is sad!

On the serious side--- Can we see that the problem is not only the kids, these stupid parents are to blame as well!!! You must be really IGNORANT to think that your child's problems will be solved with a boob job!!! Get real! Good to know we are on the same page Cali!


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 16, 2004)

You're just plain silly Tony!!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Jun 17, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Many large breasted women complain that they have a hard time wearing a lot of the summer fashions. It's hard to squeeze a 34 DD into tank tops and spaghetti-strapped tops made for 34 B's. So here is a list of places that sell bras and offer fashions for those with bigger boobs!












*Enjoy the summer!*

[*]http://www.barenecessities.com/csi/Search.asp?sid=F6DN7HSU74DD9N08D7MRFBF7H7FPD3FF

[*]http://www.freshpair.com/catalog.php?formid=5&amp;sectionid=2&amp;section=women&amp;que ry=34D+bra&amp;section=women

[*]http://search.nordstrom.com/SearchResults.asp?KeyWord=34d&amp;CatID=&amp;go.x=13&amp;go.y= 11

[*]http://store.yahoo.com/herroom/mys001-2155.html

[*]LaSenza (www.lasenza.com

[*]Try www.bravissimo.com , they sell some cute vest tops/halter neck tops with built in bras, starting at D cup

[*]http://www.herroom.com/Le_Mystere,Mys001-955,4.cfm?LID=2568184

[*]http://www.fredericks.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=Holiday2002&amp;category%5F name=Full+Figure+Collection&amp;product%5Fid=51896

[*]http://www.barenecessities.com

*For tank tops:*

[*]Amazon.com has an entire page dedicated to built in bra tops. There is also a site called "tease tees" that had some cute stuff. You may also want to try searching under "built in bra shirts" or "built in bra tops". It's much easier and more comfy having the bra built right in so you don't have to worry about straps showing!

[*]Try clear straps for spagetti-strap tanks

[*]Wear a bra in the same color as your tank top so your straps aren't noticeable.

Thanks for posting this! I'll have to check out the links




But, I have to say that I haven't had good luck with tank tops with built-in bras. Shelf bras just don't offer enough support! I'll have to check amazon.com though, and see if they anything with built-in underwire.

Usually I just skip spaghetti straps and look for tank tops with wider straps (I found some nice ones at the Gap last summer, and some at Target and Old Navy). And there are some decent demi bras that have smaller straps to wear under tank tops.


----------



## Californian (Jun 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* Thanks for posting this! I'll have to check out the links




But, I have to say that I haven't had good luck with tank tops with built-in bras. Shelf bras just don't offer enough support! I'll have to check amazon.com though, and see if they anything with built-in underwire.

Usually I just skip spaghetti straps and look for tank tops with wider straps (I found some nice ones at the Gap last summer, and some at Target and Old Navy). And there are some decent demi bras that have smaller straps to wear under tank tops.

*Hey Littleweirdo,**Have you tried a spaghetti strapped tank with a built-in MOLDED cup bra? They are awesome and supportive. I think I saw some at JcPenny. The cup is extra thick like a very sturdy bra.*

*cali*


----------

